# Help winisd



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

I apologize if this is not suitable for the post but I have a problem with wiisd.
I can not do wdr wdr and save the file for the following speaker Dynaudio MW 160
Place here the characteristics of 'speaker some of you may file here that I can not do?
Here are the characteristics of the speaker Dynaudio.
Thanks again and sorry for my imperfect English.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello! I have attached a .wdr file for this woofer. Have you already purchased it? for what application do you plan to use it, and is it by any chance possible to measure its FR, impedance and T/S parameters yourself rather than rely on the manufacturer spec?

:T


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Hello! I have attached a .wdr file for this woofer. Have you already purchased it? for what application do you plan to use it, and is it by any chance possible to measure its FR, impedance and T/S parameters yourself rather than rely on the manufacturer spec?
> 
> :T


GranteedEV First of all thanks for the quick response.
Do I have this speaker set with the Dynaudio MD 140 / 2 and MD 100 (attach specifications) that I had to fit in the car and then I never did.
Now I am determined to build a three-way speaker like this that I enclose http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/download/Humble 20Homemade%% 20Hifi_Modulus_copy.pdf
The fact is that my winisd freezes often and I do not know why the version that I have is I alpha pro and I could not find the version 0.4x WinISD.
However I said I wanted to do a three-way speaker Dynaudio components, and tips are also welcome and thanks for the help of simulations.
Greetings from Florence (Italy) to all users of this wonderful forum and sorry for my imperfect English.


----------

